# tail light issues....



## evs9684 (Sep 15, 2007)

i bought these chrome led tail lights with the depo housing and they cause my traction control turn off and not come back on and i went to the dealership and found out that they are pulling too many ohms or something because of the leds? i put the stock ones back in and it was back to normal but i love these lights and was wondering if there is any piece or extra connecter for these to make them work for my car??? maybe somnething so they dont pull as much power? please any help would be greatly appreciated!!! thank you!!!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*The LED's should pull (a great deal) less power*

I have LED turn signals on my motorcycle and had to put a resistor in to compensate for the low draw. I am sure someone will come along and explain it better than I can, but I would contact the company that sold you the LED's. They should have something to fix the problem.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if you could use an ohm meter and measure the ohms thru the original tailights and then thru the new ones, add a resister to the new ones so the total ohms match the old ones. Could work maybe?


----------

